# Problema creando circuitos LIVEWIRE



## papito (Ago 19, 2010)

hola me llamo Junior hace tiempo que me intereso la electronica y por eso me he puesto a estudiar y realizar circuitos sobre todo lo que mas me gusta son los amplificadores, pero ahora tengo un problema, estoy aprendiendo a usar el livewiere pero no hay algunos integrados que necesito para hacer el circuito y probarlo (como algunos TDA) no se como crearlos en LIVEWIRE para probarlo con su laboratorio virtual y luego crearlo , les pido ayuda o que me den un tuto, o una direccion como crear los integrados de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## angel36 (Ago 19, 2010)

mmm..... aver quien llega primero...jejejej


----------



## ByAxel (Ago 19, 2010)

Si, es un bonito simulador pero es muy limitado, agregar o crear componentes es por así decirlo 'Imposible'...
a lo mucho que he visto son para crear modelos para el PCB.

Varios de LIVEWIRE.

Es entretenido para el que inicia en el mundo de la electrónica pero creo que tienes (debes) conseguir un simulador más decente (no quiere decir que visualmente sea más bonito)... por decir  están el Multisim, Proteus, Pspice, entre otros... claro que cada uno se especializa en algo y cada uno tiene su complejidad o facilidad en el uso, además el mismo usuario adquiere mayores conocimientos sobre como diseñar los circuitos....

En fin... que tengas suerte...


----------



## RAFAELSAYAYIN (Ago 19, 2010)

Creo en livewire no s epuden crear pero creo que en circuit wizard si pero no estoy seguro


----------



## papito (Ago 21, 2010)

muchas gracias por sus comentarios, pero si alguien me puede decir que programa usar para simular o armar amplificadores con TDA se lo agradecere

una vez mas muchas gracias


----------



## Ariel23 (Ago 25, 2010)

el programa Live Wire lo utilizo para simular circuito pequeños que no tiene mucha complejidad pero lo que me gusta de este programa esque puedes ver como de compotan las corrientes y voltajes asi como regimen transitorio,l el problema que radica es que no tiene mucha variedad en sus componentes , por eso prefiero utilizar para circuitos mas complejos Multisim pues a este se le pueden actualizar sus librerias, como decias que querias implementar un TDA para tus amplificadores la verdad en estos dos programas no hay pues solo encotraras conponentes basicos y no creo que alla un programa para esto exepto si fuera un programa para amplidicadores si es que existe es mejor que lo hicieras el protoboard pero hay que tener mucho cuidado.

espero haberte ayudado
saludos


----------



## Limbo (Ago 27, 2010)

papito dijo:


> muchas gracias por sus comentarios, pero si alguien me puede decir que programa usar para simular o armar amplificadores con TDA se lo agradecere
> 
> una vez mas muchas gracias


En Eagle esta al menos el TDA2003


----------



## papito (Ago 30, 2010)

muchas gracias a Ariel23 por su mensaje y a todos tambien por opinar sobre mi tema, ah se me olvidaba gracias Limbo probare el Eagle

thanks for all 
remenber, you have a friend here, and if i can help you in whatever thing, i will


----------



## FernandoD (Ago 31, 2010)

Hola,

Yo utilizo Multisim para la captura y simulación del circuito y Ultiboard para el diseño del PCB. En Multisim existe un Asistente de Componentes con el cual puedes crear nuevos componentes que no están incluidos en la base de datos. Igualmente en Ultiboard puedes crear huellas (footprints) que no estén disponibles.

Si quieres probar Multisim y Ultiboard puedes descargar una versión de evaluación en Español en:

http://bit.ly/d2vIsJ

y si quieres aprender más de estos paquetes de software:

http://blogmultisim.blogspot.com

Saludos!


----------



## gesteve (Nov 4, 2011)

hola me gustaria saber si me podria decir si es posible que en el livewire lo pines de VSS y VDD del circuito integrado 4017b no vaian predeterminados


----------



## pandacba (Nov 4, 2011)

Cual es el problema en si?


----------



## gesteve (Nov 4, 2011)

que he estado haciendo un circuito con 3-> 4017 y 2->555 y 9 leds. lo que el circuito hace es que quando le das algun pulso hace que los leds se enciendan en un orden o en otro. el problema es que cuando lo pruebo con el programa livewire simpre hay dos leds encedidos. si pudiese hacer que no estubiesen predeterminados lo podria evitar


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 5, 2011)

Hola gesteve

Respecto a la pregunta que haces en tu mensaje #10 la respuesta es NO.
LiveWire tiene varias limitaciones y defectos en sus dispositivos.

Si pudieras adjuntar tu circuito aquí para recomendarte alguna solución al problema que mencionas sería mejor.
Adjunta una imagen de mapa de BIT’s y el archivo que genera el LiveWire.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## alex9 (Nov 10, 2011)

te recomendaria que usaras proteus


----------



## pandacba (Nov 10, 2011)

Si esta empezando el livewiere es más adecuado que el proteus, la mayoria tiene grandes problemas para la simulación e incluso algunos en este foro lo defenestran, todas las cosas tienen su pro y su contra y todo depende de que estes simualando

De echo utilzlo una variedad de simuladores y los empleamos según que estemos haciendo para aprovechar lo mejor de cada uno según que se trate, hay cosas que para algunos son simples y para otros hasta lo trivial es un mundo


----------



## gesteve (Nov 10, 2011)

muchas gracias por vuestros aportes lo intentare con proteus pero agradecería que alguien me enviase los nombres de algún otro simulador o alguna con el que pudiera hacer lo que nombraba anterior mente en el nº10 de este post
espero sus respuestas


----------



## pandacba (Nov 10, 2011)

Gesteve porque no nos pasas tu esquema en livewire para checarlo y ver donde esta realmete la falla, yo lo utilzo a menudo en cantidad de cosass y no he tenido la falla que indicas,
Me gustaria examinar y simular tu esquema


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 10, 2011)

Hola.

Quieres tener acceso a los terminales de la fuente  del 4017 en Livewire o quieres poner el voltaje de trabajo que tu deseas usar.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## gesteve (Nov 11, 2011)

aqui les adjunto los dos circuitos uno en livewire y el otro echo a mano ( en el echo a mano me di cuenta que hay un error, si alguien me dijera como hacerlo se lo agradecería )
he subido los archivos en un zip ya que las imagenes son demasiado grandes para subirlas 

Ver el archivo adjunto esquemas puerta .zip


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 11, 2011)

Hola.

Sube el archivo en Livewire (empácalo en winzip o winrar)

El 4017 no tiene capacidad para hacer funcionar un motor.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 12, 2011)

Claro ya lo supuonia que la estabas pidiendo peras al olmo

No funciona simplemente porque tu estas haciendo mal las cosas
Baja la hoja de datos del 4017 y lee detenidamente sobre todo cuanta corriente es capaz de drenar por su salida y luego de leer date cuenta si puede manejar un motor y si puede drenar el consumo del 555

Es un error clásico de quienes no leen no se informa y creen que un simulador lo es todo.

ya hace rato que vengo afirmando que un simulador no es para los novatos, es útil para quien tiens solida base de electrónica y conoce de material electrónico, esto significa que conoce los componentes porque ya los ha utilzado, y por supuesto a leido y releido mil veces las hojas de datos.

Tal experiencia con el concocimiento que le acompaña, no permitiria poner nunca un motor en la salida de ningun cimos digital, y para parar/habiltar un 555 no intentaria manejar el +B de un 555 con la salida de un C-Mos, antes utilzaria un terminal que a tal proposito el fabricane proveyo para tal función al 555, cual es? lee la hoja de datos


----------



## gesteve (Nov 12, 2011)

aquí les dejo el archivo viejo en livewire y pandacba lo voy a tener en cuenta 
Ver el archivo adjunto ledsporta corredera.zip


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 12, 2011)

Hola.

Mira los cambios.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Crisalma (Ene 2, 2013)

Buen día!
Quisiera saber si alguien tiene algún conocimiento de cómo recuperar un ARCHIVO DAÑADO en LIVEWIRE.

Agradeceré alguna idea al respecto.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 3, 2013)

Hola Crisalma

No, creo que no hay forma de recuperar un archivo dañado de los que genera el simulador LiveWire.

Al menos, claro, que conociéramos la estructura de esos tipos de archivo.
Entonces se podría editar ese archivo con un programa que lo pudiéramos ver en forma binaria y corregir el(los) defecto(s).

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## davisss (Oct 15, 2013)

Hola Compañeros:

Estoy intentado hacer un circuito con livewire y no soy capaz de encontrar este componente. LMC6442. Alguien me puede echar una mano.

Gracias.


----------



## ByAxel (Oct 15, 2013)

Si es para simular, no es posible... este simulador es limitado, ya hay temas en el foro que tratan de lo mismo...
Busca otros simuladores más potentes como el Proteus, LTSpice, PSpice, Multisim, etc... o mejor prueba uno real...
Saludos.


----------

